# New alloys



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Okay so as my tyres are coming to a end on my steelies and maybe bringing abit of love back to the car game. Not as much as detailing more styling I'm purchasing some 3sdm 0.06 in January. Question is what would you protect them with?

I'm thinking

C4 & Exov2
Gyeon Rim
PolishAngel Supersport
SV AutoBahn
Carbon Collective

In time when the car has been euro'd I'm going down the Coating route.

Recommendations people.
Please also check out the alloys before posting. As you can see from picture these are not painted or powdercoated.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

No pic's Sam.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Only coating I ve used on wheels is car pro Dlux and can highly recommend it. I put 2 costs on about 3 months ago and very impressed.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> No pic's Sam.


My Bad Neil here's a link see what you think mate 

http://www.demon-tweeks.co.uk/performance/3sdm-alloy-wheels/3sdm-0-06-alloy-wheels-set-of-4


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Stu Mac said:


> Only coating I ve used on wheels is car pro Dlux and can highly recommend it. I put 2 costs on about 3 months ago and very impressed.


Forgot about that maybe a very good shout!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Also what about Zaino?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dlux for me

Swissvax is epic for looks but attracts dirt or so it seems


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

C5 is the only one i have used and can comment on gets a thumbs up though


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Dlux for me
> 
> Swissvax is epic for looks but attracts dirt or so it seems


Is that what you are rocking Kieran?
I need some help on the car and how to go about it so may get in touch lol


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Is that what you are rocking Kieran?
> I need some help on the car and how to go about it so may get in touch lol


Yea mate

I've got videos of the beading/sheeting

Very easy to use too


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Alfieharley1 said:


> My Bad Neil here's a link see what you think mate
> 
> http://www.demon-tweeks.co.uk/performance/3sdm-alloy-wheels/3sdm-0-06-alloy-wheels-set-of-4


I like them mate.

Dlux seems to be the best shout, never used it but did use Carbon Collective's Platinum Wheels on the RS Clio and that was still going strong 18mths on.

CC Plat Wheels is similar, some will say the same, to Dlux.

Either way, both will serve you well.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

They're not the same

C5 is more towards cc


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

My choice would be C5.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

My mate had 0.06 when they first come out and he put c5 on them, had them a fair while and always looked like new so worked well 

Shame he can't drive and he kirbed them


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I just loved them look amazing been looking at them since coming it by now it's time lol. I am going to be parking in the middle of the road  also I'm lucky to have no drop down Kerbs & 2 car spaces


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

They are lovely mate, very jealous I don't have a car that could pull them off


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Clancy said:


> They are lovely mate, very jealous I don't have a car that could pull them off


There going on my insignia sports tourer. Air Ride next year also but going to buy the components step by step  
Need some body work to be done first and a lot of the surfaces smoothed and arches rolled for the euro look  all show no go lol


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Alfieharley1 said:


> There going on my insignia sports tourer. Air Ride next year also but going to buy the components step by step
> Need some body work to be done first and a lot of the surfaces smoothed and arches rolled for the euro look  all show no go lol


Sounds good mate, its all about show anyway, not enough chances to use fast cars really

What's your plans for the air ride then, dedicated kit or building it ?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Yep Gtechniq C5, do them while they're new and you won't even have to think about even getting any wheel cleaner anywhere near them for a good year from my experience.

I'm on 14 months, still only ever had shampoo and wheel woolies


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Clancy said:


> Sounds good mate, its all about show anyway, not enough chances to use fast cars really
> 
> What's your plans for the air ride then, dedicated kit or building it ?


from what I have seen no one sells a kit for the Insignia so going over to a company local to see what they say. from there it will be a case of getting a list of components and building it


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Shout out for two coats of race glaze nano wheel seal.


----------



## -Ash-ST (May 15, 2013)

I've used a few different wheel sealants. A lot based on reviews here. 
AF mint rims - quite good 
Poor boys - found awkward to use not fussed at all 
Gtechniq c5 - my favourite. Works incredibly well. Long lasting and great protection


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Im afraid I wont be touching Race Glaze.

Its definite a coating - also decided Car Pro it is just going to hold back for Craig for a Xmas Sale as mentioned on one of his previous threads


----------

